# New 28rsds



## mom30075 (Jun 6, 2005)

New to the group. Love all the mods. We bring home our new 28RSDS on Monday. Over 3 years we've gone from a popup, to a hybrid and now the hardside. Now, if I can just sell our hybrid. Very happy about the double bunks.

Taking our maiden voyage 6/17-6/19,probably over at Lake Allatoona. Any Atlanta, GA members camping in that area next weekend?

I saw the rally for 10/21 at Cloudland, hoping to go.

Anyone in this group camping at Topsail in Destin, FL July 4 week?

mom30075 in GA


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

mom30075 said:


> New to the group. Love all the mods. We bring home our new 28RSDS on Monday. Over 3 years we've gone from a popup, to a hybrid and now the hardside. Now, if I can just sell our hybrid. Very happy about the double bunks.
> 
> Taking our maiden voyage 6/17-6/19,probably over at Lake Allatoona. Any Atlanta, GA members camping in that area next weekend?
> 
> ...


 action Welcome and congratulation on your new 28sds. We have the new 27RSDs with the 2 queen beds. 
Make sure you do a through Pre delivery inspection.. There is a link to a check list specific to Out Back Trailers you will want to use.
It also lists the dealer demonstrations you want go through.
Pay close attention to the Awning, use of remote control of the AC and the furnace.

You will want to get anti flappers for the awning and should consider getting the awning support. We had one installed for $50. also got one Air Vent cover installed. Bill plans to install one with a fan . Camping World sells both.
Also check those lug nuts, make sure that you can get them off and then torque then down ( I'm Jan but I like reading about OB machanics sunny)

We had very minor things on ours ,except for the lug nuts, Bill had to get new bolts and studs because they where frozen, too tight and striped of the threads. ( There is a thread about lug Nuts and this problem you might want to read.)
OB site have some very knowledgable members, lots of sharing.
Have a great day monday allow 2-3 hours to go through your TT before you accept delivery. 
Get lots of rest, Monday will be exciting! You may even want to camp in your driveway and have a beer








jan


----------



## mom30075 (Jun 6, 2005)

Jan, THANKS
Where is that link for the walk through?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

mom30075,

Congratulations on your new Outback and welcome to the forum! action

BTW, check the search engine for PDI..I think you'll find it there.

Again, have a great summer.

Mark


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome mom30075 to the group
Congrats on the 28rsds
Don action


----------



## Splash Mountainers (May 3, 2004)

action

Bringing home the new TT.......

Few purchases in life bring such excitement.....have a great time!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Enjoy your new trailer!!!!!!

Mike


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Hello again, action 
To find PDI list
1. Go to forums scroll down until you get to Outbackers .com FAQ
2.This the hotlink to Jollymann's special place for us. Lots of good info 
3. When you get to this site scroll down away until you see the Lists 
4. you first list is for OB PDI you will want to print it out to take with you.
5. They also have Black tank care and alot more. Just keep scrolling.







and printing
I hope this get you there. I'm not a hot shot computer geek







or I would know how to send the hot link here.








The more you know the better it will go.
Take a flash light , a way to test your outlets; I used one of the extention cords with a lightbulb. I did the interior check ,looked for signs of water leaks like under the queen bed.Have them hooked up to water so you can check your plumbing
Basicly go over every inch of your Outback inside and out. Fit and finish,systems functions.
The PDI list is very comprehensive.
Did you ever go to WWW.rvtowingtips.com? Another excellent place.
Hope This Helps.
jan


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi Mom30075,

Here are several links for the PDI (Pre-Delivery Inspection) that you will want to do.

http://www.geocities.com/ndjollymon/Outbac...l?1088221594096

http://www.angelfire.com/trek/buenavistas/...ts/PDI_V113.txt]

Jan


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the board and enjoy the new trailer!









Don't hesitate to ask questions as we've all be through it.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

hi mom30075 action 
welcome to outbackers








and congrats on the 28rsds









darrel


----------



## bmxmom (Jun 3, 2005)

Congratulations!!!

You are going to love your Outback. Have fun camping.

anne


----------

